# Question about nutrition



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My chickens love to free range. In fact they've begun flying out of their run to get to "greener pastures." They end up on the other side of the house eating bird seed that's dropped. They still eat their grain but I worry that they're not getting enough nutrition due to the free ranging. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The whole point of free ranging is to provide a better more natural diet and lifestyle. Being in a run and coop and eating pellets is s poor substitute in my opinion.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they will be getting all they need from free ranging. if not they will eat the pellets and get it from them.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Our flock is eating less and less supplement. I feed them right before they go down for the night, otherwise they will eat and not forage as much.

The eggs are delicious, so rich from their free range diet compared to corn fed birds.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

They get everything they need from freeranging...bugs, seeds, worms, mice, and anything else they find.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Like the others said ... they can get all they need from free range, even with snow on the ground they will pick & peck at the taller grasses and such. (which are easy to reach with the snow pack.)

If they need more ... they will let you know. (one way or the other)


----------

